# Food withheld in India to force people to get shots



## John cycling (Nov 29, 2021)

Food is now being withheld in India, which has almost zero covid deaths, to force people to get shots.
The video addresses how the mandates are escalating on a worldwide basis, and what this will mean for all of us.


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2021)

How horrible.
Way to go starting the black market on both Food & Fuel, some people will become very rich.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Nov 29, 2021)

The WHO paints a somewhat different picture than your source.
The current COVID-19 situation in India​Data reported to WHO in the last 24 hours. Latest update: 29 November 2021, 08:05 am GMT-8.


8,309
New Cases

34,580,832
Confirmed cases

468,790
Confirmed deaths


----------



## Bellbird (Nov 29, 2021)

Eh, deaths are at 469 thousand.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Nov 29, 2021)

Bellbird said:


> Eh, deaths are at 469 thousand.


That is "official", with the likelihood of 10 times that amount. From July... https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsa...d-at-about-4-million-10-times-the-official-co


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2021)

ManjaroKDE said:


> The WHO paints a somewhat different picture than your source.
> The current COVID-19 situation in India​Data reported to WHO in the last 24 hours. Latest update: 29 November 2021, 08:05 am GMT-8.
> 
> 
> ...


469,000 deaths in the last 24 hours ??


----------



## Sunny (Nov 29, 2021)

John cycling said:


> Food is now being withheld in India, which has almost zero covid deaths, to force people to get shots.
> The video addresses how the mandates are escalating on a worldwide basis, and what this will mean for all of us.


The above was suggested by the minister of Karnataka, which I had never heard of and had to look up. It's a small state in India; your hysterical title of this topic makes it sound like the whole nation of India is doing this.

PLUS, it was suggested, and immediately retracted. Watch the Youtube about it.

PLUS, where did you get the idea that there are almost zero covid deaths in India?  Over 468,000 dead people don't count?

John, you just love to start a big battle over nothing. I suggest that everybody apply a large grain of salt to everything you write.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Nov 29, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> 469,000 deaths in the last 24 hours ??


Spin it however you want.


----------



## Shero (Nov 29, 2021)

Good move by the local government. These people will die anyway in such a covid environment. 

They are NOT allowed to be starved, only reduced rations John!!!


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 29, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> 469,000 deaths in the last 24 hours ??


I think it's the total deaths. I use the following website to get information: https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries
You can even go on there and check each state in the US, and check for weekly trends (are cases going up or down).


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2021)

ManjaroKDE said:


> Spin it however you want.


I don't want to spin it, I''d like to know the facts...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> I think it's the total deaths. I use the following website to get information: https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries
> You can even go on there and check each state in the US, and check for weekly trends (are cases going up or down).


well terrible as that is.. it's a relief that it's not in one day as that post implied...thanks for the link  Palides..


----------



## Don M. (Nov 29, 2021)

Sunny said:


> John, you just love to start a big battle over nothing. I suggest that everybody apply a large grain of salt to everything you write.


Reading this person's posts is a prime example of someone who is Totally Misinformed....or worse.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 29, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Reading this person's posts is a prime example of someone who is Totally Misinformed....or worse.


Yes, and I'm surprised that Chic and Win haven't already Liked his post.  Keep cycling, John.  If you are one of the cyclists that always slows up traffic along our lake and is incensed when I try to pass him, it all make sense.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 30, 2021)

It’s a shocking headline, but IMO it’s not all that outrageous.

Why not require people accepting government benefits, frequenting food pantries, shelters, soup kitchens, etc... to be vaccinated.

Also, organizations that accept federal help and government contracts.

IMO it’s worth considering.


----------



## chic (Nov 30, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Yes, and I'm surprised that Chic and Win haven't already Liked his post.  Keep cycling, John.  If you are one of the cyclists that always slows up traffic along our lake and is incensed when I try to pass him, it all make sense.


I know there were deaths in India. People think I'm just a pretty face with nothing between my ears.


----------



## John cycling (Nov 30, 2021)

What really makes sense @dseag2, is that people like you think my California garage blocks your Texas roadway.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 30, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 1, 2021)

And this is wht you don’t want government in charge of you health care or your income. Also why big government WANTS  to be in control of health care and your means of making a living — because it makes people so much easier to control.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 1, 2021)

Even if a suggestion was MADE and taken back ....
i have to wonder about those whom seem in favor of such extreme measures.   Some would react differently when they hit a nerve with them personally.
This is a hot topic but there are some serious concerns in how far some appear to want to go into others lives.

For example the idea of mandates on anyone Working in federal government or businesses that contract and get federal money...

using that same idea has anyone saw MANDATES for those receiving welfare/ food stamps / housing or heating assistance or the many other funded programs?
I wrote to my congress person with the same question.  crickets was all i heard.
These are taxpayer dollars as well ...  but no we wont see that but we will fire WORKERS that pay into those funds.

Obesity is a major factor in how well people survive Covid .... as well as being one of the highest contributors to health care costs.

Are we asking employers to track someones BMI ...like we need them to track a vaccine ......that will need constant boosters?  
perhaps a weigh in weekly .... mandatory physical training like the military.   companies made it difficult for employees to smoke for example not on their property ....... but very few have a non smoker only policy.

People would be appalled that at one time flight attendants had to meet a weight requirement etc.

Along with proof of vaccine....... do restaurants get to weigh folks or give someone a menu with only lighter fare on it ?    

As a concerned citizen could i take soda or junk food out of someones basket at the supermarket.....  
How far is too far....
the item we miss in the death # is out of how many?   Some data is questionable as well the epidemiologist who created some of the first models said data was subjected to bias so badly it is unusable for future models 
in my area they counted EVERY death car accident/ heart attack etc..... even one gunshot to the head as a covid death

did the average person know what the daily death # was in their city / state etc before this?
we even changed the subject on co-morbidities because we did not want ANYONE to feel safe .... we stoked fear into everything.
I GOOD product does not need to be forced on people ... FEAR is a motivator just not a good one.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 1, 2021)

Jeni said:


> Even if a suggestion was MADE and taken back ....
> i have to wonder about those whom seem in favor of such extreme measures.   Some would react differently when they hit a nerve with them personally.
> This is a hot topic but there are some serious concerns in how far some appear to want to go into others lives.
> 
> ...


Excellent points!  


"we even changed the subject on co-morbidities because we did not want ANYONE to feel safe .... we stoked fear into everything.
*I GOOD product does not need to be forced on people* ... FEAR is a motivator just not a good one."

Forcing it only causes more distrust in it.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 1, 2021)

John cycling said:


>


Yes, Youtube for accurate, impartial news on world events.  

Here's more from Youtube of the same intellectual caliper:


----------



## Jeni (Dec 1, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Excellent points!
> 
> 
> "we even changed the subject on co-morbidities because we did not want ANYONE to feel safe .... we stoked fear into everything.
> ...


https://news.yahoo.com/appeals-court-rules-against-moderna-235230247.html 

Here will boost peoples faith..... 
evidently Moderna used others peoples work and patents to make this vaccine 

so they STOLE intellectual property to make a product that people want to have faith in...... but you can trust a thief right? 
Proving they took liberties for PROFIT not doing good.


----------

